

Kinect optical camouflage hack makes you invisible - mountainfrog
http://www.neowin.net/news/kinect-optical-camouflage-hack-makes-you-invisible

======
jamesbkel
Maybe I'm missing something, but this seems to be just:

+Take a static shot of room

+Record image of the actor via Kinect

+Overlay actor and apply a filter

Not exactly a hack, but just a relatively simple video trick. I'm not even
sure what applications there are beyond this video effect.

~~~
chrischen
Normally when chroma keying you have to cover something in green or blue or
use that as the background.

This technique apparently uses the kinect's ability to recognize the body to
crop it out in real time to achieve this effect.

~~~
NickPollard
Check out the game 'Yoostar' which is a commercial implementation of this,
allowing people to insert themselves into their favourite movie scenes.

------
nitrogen
3D data not required. EffecTV had this almost a decade ago:
<http://effectv.sourceforge.net/predator.html>

Check out the rest of the EffecTV effects: <http://effectv.sourceforge.net/>

This is cool, nonetheless. I'd really like to see someone find a way to add 3D
data to EffecTV.

